# RIP Sensei Amano



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

There are unconfirmed reports that Takashi Amano has died of pneumonia at the age of 61 on August 4th

This page from a Japanese news site (when translated) seems to confirm but it has not come up on the official site as of yet.

http://www.niigata-nippo.co.jp/sp/news/national/20150806197631.html

Reports are popping up on Facebook aquatic plant groups and pages.

He was an inspiration to many


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

RIP Mr Amano


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

My worst nightmare


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Really sad news:

http://reefbuilders.com/2015/08/06/aquascaping-visionary-takashi-amano-dies-age-61/


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

realllllly????????????? I am actually blown away by that news... thats a huge loss!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

A very nice tribute to Mr. Amano with a lot of info about the man credited with introducing the "nature aquarium".

I'm glad I purchased his Nature Aquarium Books. I'll cherish them always.
--
Paul

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co....g_pioneer_Takashi_Amano_dies&utm_content=html


----------



## danonano (Nov 10, 2011)

*such sad news*

very sad to learn about the passing of such a brilliant artist. he took the planted aquarium to an entirely new level.


----------

